# Mint



## Joe Cut Off (Jul 29, 2015)

Can Russians eat mint leaves or other herbs?


----------



## leigti (Jul 29, 2015)

I think many of the herb plants are safe, however my Russian has never been interested in them.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 29, 2015)

They don't seem to like them. I would not offer any of that as food. I do let them graze where mints & other herbs grow.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 29, 2015)

It is safe


----------



## Joe Cut Off (Jul 30, 2015)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 30, 2015)

Check out www.thetortoisetable.org,uk for a guide on what's ok or not


----------

